# LEAP-yesterday was the day



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Yesterday was the day. I drove 35 miles to a doctor that was on my insurance that participated in LEAP testing. The nurse drew 7 viles of blood, took vitals and history. I then saw the doctor for a bout 5 minutes. Both the doctor and his staff were very nice. I really am looking forward to getting the results next week. As I progress with the program I will keep everyone updated. Optimistic about the future and IBS D&C.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Audrey














Good for you.....I sure hope you get the results that I have got


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

On your way, Audrey!Remember that the program is all based on your willingness (stubborness?) to stick with the program.I, too, hope you have the same results as me, Donna, Bob, MikeNL, WD40, Bob, my dad, my daughter- and the list grows daily.AND we are here to support you and hold your hand if you need it during the beginning when it is the most difficult to make the changes needed.(((Audrey)))Lisa from Nevada


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Audrey,I had the LEAP test done last month and my results showed 10 highly reactive foods and 25 moderately reactive foods. The "healthier" I ate the worse I felt. I am now in Phase 2, the 10th day of my program and am feeling much better. It's important to work with the dietition. I couln't do this program properly without her help. Please understand that initially you may feel much worse. I certainly did. The program takes a lot of creativity and discipline but it will be worth it. Good luck.I would like to hear how others are doing with the program.Annie L.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I am starting phase 4 and feeling pretty good. The first week was interesting, especially phase one, day 4 when I cleaned out - alot - all day.







After that I seemed to get better and better every couple of days.I agree, work with the dietician so you'll know that what's happening is supposed to be happening. It made that initial phase much easier to deal with when I knew what was coming.You're so lucky your insurance took care of this; I'm happy for that! I shelled it out myself and let me tell you, it was well worth it! Good luck to you, and keep us all appraised of your progress. I like reading Bob's updates because I'm right behind him phase-wise and he's kinda like a road map for me to follow.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

HI Annie,I think I am the oldest LEAPer here, in terms of living the plan, (not age! LOL) besides MikeNL. I am coming up on two years in August and it has made such a difference in my life as a whole. I never, ever felt this good in my entire life. Once you get past the phases and "graduate", eating the way you should really does become a habit and second nature. YOu do get used to feeling normal and the few times I have inadvertently eaten something I shouldn't (or just plain cheated), I am vividly reminded of why I stick with the program. I am so glad you are coming out of that beginning phase and starting to feel good. The start of the program is truly the most difficult, but the rewards are so worth it if you can stick it out.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AnnieL:Good attitude and approach...you will succeed!







MNLAudrey:When you begin, never forget to do exactly what the dietician and instructions you get say to do, know that any discomfort you feel in the beginning is temporary as your body will be adjusting to a new state of intrnal chemistry as it changes, AND that you have lots of people here who have been through it who can talk with you anytime.Also that it is a "program" not a "miracle" which will magically change you overnight. As you go through the phased lifestyle change plan you will do well if you keep in mind that you had to learn the BAC's and Run Ted RUN! before you got to high school. But you got ther, and this will take lees time than that







And if there is ever a problem, or question you cannot get answered, there is always additional support behind your dietician if needed. There is a whole team working with her and the team has great determinatuion thate ach patient succeed. This is why the "outcomes" are pretty darn good.Welcome to the machine.







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

AnnieHi and I didnt realize there was someone else out there doing the program...Please stick to the plan and follow the directions...It is hard at first but the benifit you will get in remarkable..I promise that to you







Please post here of the success you are getting so you can help others to free theirself of IBS..and for someone out there still sufferening and to know there is still hope of finding relief...Hang in there Annie


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Mike - maybe you can answer this question. Once I get the results from the doctor will I be able to have access to the LEAP dietician for help or questions or do I have to rely on the doctor. I am his 2nd patient and the first one hasn't come back in for the test results yet (she was tested for migrains). So my guess is he really isn't as knowledgeable about the phases of the plan. It would sure make me feel better knowing I didn't have to rely on his inexperience. I do realize rome wasn't built in a day and think I have realistic expectations for the program. Thanks Audrey


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Another question for everyone, why are the first 4-5 days difficult with the program? Is it just the changes in food or is it an increase in symptoms until your body adjusts or what? If I am going to expect a problem them maybe I should schedule sometime when I am not traveling for work etc. (that bathroom fear) Your thoughts.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

AudreyFor me my IBS-D didtn get worse...Mine improved very fast..The only side effects I can remember was the anxiety I was feeling but I used my stress management cd for that...I guess everyone is affected differently...Our bodies start to change when we get rid of the things that was making our IBS act up....I guess I was one of the lucky ones that didnt go through alot when I went on the eating plan...I was really sick when I started the plan...The hardest thing for me was just sticking to the plan and it has really paid off for me..When I started feeling good that is when I got tempted to fall back into the old eating habits..So that was the only hard thing for me was to stick to the plan and before I knew it my anxiety left and I havent been sick for 7 months now...I was either living in my bathroom at home or work, The Doctors office, Hospital or ER Room...So by following the simple instructions I was able to get so much improvement...So it might not be hard for you because all of our systems are different...I cant remember it being bad but Mike if I am wrong you can correct me..I cant remembermuch trouble at all....I really believe that you will feel like a different person...







I cant remember ever feeling this good


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the words of supportAudrey,Try not to travel when you start the LEAP program. In my case it would have been impossible because my diet was so limited. I still can't go out to a restaurant (Phase 2, day 4) because there would be nothing on the menu that I could order.Everyone is different buy my first week was not fun. I was tired, irritable, and on the 3rd day I felt like I was coming down with something. However, it does get better when you start added back foods. I never thought that I would be enthusiastic about cooked carrots but I was.Do work with a dietician who is knowledgeable about the LEAP program. The program is more complex than you would imagine especially since there are so many "hidden" foods. And, read the book, "Food Allergies and Food Intolerance" by Jonathan Brostoff, MD. It is very informative. And, please follow the program to the letter or you won't be successfulI was highly reactive to soy among other things and I was eating it like crazy. I thought that I was eating a healthy diet and I was by most standards. Om fact I was feeling like an old woman. I did not have symptoms as severe as others who post on this board but the 2 minute warnings were starting to ware on me. I also had fatigue, muscle aches, etc.I am now doing much better. I'm still feeling a bit tired but the GI tract is in pretty good shape and the muscle aches are gone. In addition I have lost 4 pounds.Let us know your test results when you get them back. I was surprised by mine.Annie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

AnnieI am so glad that you can tell a difference allready...Thats great


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Audrey F.I sent my blood specimen tonight so I should have my LEAP results in 7-10 days.Since I'm already on a very limited diet (gluten free, lactose free), relatively sympom free, and off of all medications, I figure that I can only go up from here. I would love to gain some weight. Hopefully the dietitician at LEAP can help me with that. I'll be happy to provide periodic updates.echris (IBS - for 25 years before going gluten free,lactose free)


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Audrey,I felt prett yucky- like I had the flu times 5- during the first 4 or 5 days. I have Fibromyalgia and it was flaring pretty badly during that initial phase.Its all a matter of your body adjusting to not eating the stuff you react to. There is a whole biochemical reaction going on when you eat stuff you shouldn't- and your body does get a rush out of it. So when you stop feeding it the reactive foods, it basically bites back and you feel lousy as your body kinda cleanses itself of all that stuff.Did that make sense??Echris,I am so excited to hear that you are giving it a try!!







I think you will be really amazed at what this can do for you and how you feel.Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Annie,I'm allergic to soy and I've learned a lot about it. It's not as "healthy" as people have been led to believe. I mean that literally, it's very aggressively marketed by the soy grower's council or whatever it's called.It's one of the most common allergens, it contains hormones that can screw up a person's balance, especially children and babies, it's cross-reactive with peanuts, and I'm sure we've all heard about peanut allergy - another thing the medical establishment wouldn't accept until recently.It's a hidden ingredient in at least 3/4 of processed foods - it's added to the oatmeal made for babies - there are no baby formulas available that are both soy and dairy free except by prescription - It's suspected of causing early menstruation and other hormonal problems in children. This is just some of what I've learned.Here is a link to the soy allergy support site http://forums.delphiforums.com/nosoy/start I found that old woman muscle achy feeling went way after I began avoiding msg. I was resistant because I had been raised on junk food, but now I'm a complete convert!







BTW, did you know MSG is often disguised on labels as "natural flavorings"? I have to buy my meat at Whole Foods because the stuff at Jewel has "natural flavorings added".Whole Foods has organic oatmeal if anyone wants it for a baby.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like I will have lots of company and encouragement when I start the program. I am traveling by car to Austin today for business and of course am nervous about bathroom issues along the way, at my meeting etc. Life would be so much nicer without this fear. The more I think about it the more I think I best get the tape set as well so I can work on my mind as well as my body. More later. I can't begin to tell everyone how great it feels knowing I have all these people holding my hand along the way. Hugs.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

ALFJust wait until the day that the fear of finding a bathroom is gone....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

echrisI dont realize you was a leaper too ????I am so glad you are giving it a try also


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Julia,Thanks for the information on soy. And, I thought that it was so good for me. The more I ate, the worse I felt. I was talking to one of the owners of our local health food store yesterday and she said, "Don't eat soy, especially if you have thyroid disease." She also said that she had read some research suggesting that it can cause thyroid problems. It has a dark side. I have thyroid disease in my family so I want to be careful.My sister is a vegetarian, eats soy and takes synthroid for her thyroid. I told her several months ago not to eat it after viewing Dr. Andrew Weil's website (a question about soy and thyroid disease). Her daughter, my niece is also a vegetarian, eats tons of soy and has IBS-D. I suspect that the soy may be contributing to her problems but she refuses to believe it.I would appreciate any information, websites, etc. so that I can convince them to stop eating soy. I have noticed that it is in everything. I even had to give away some of my vitamins and reorder those that didn't contain soy.Well, tomorrow I start phase 3. I'm feeling pretty good today.Annie


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Echris: Maybe we can hold each others hands along the way as we will probably be hitting the same phases at the same time. Be sure to let us know when you get your results and I will do the same. Isn't it exciting thinking about the possibilities in the future. Take care.Donna: I don't even know you but it feels like I have a new good friend. Thanks for the feedback and encouragement. Take care.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Audrey,Its always nice to have a hand to hold when you make big changes like this. Especially if those hands have been there before you. We have all been there and gone through it, with pretty much the same reactions in our bodies. I never want to push anyone to do this, but I am always so excited to see when someone else is going to have a new beginning- free of IBS!Annie,HURRAY! This is when the good changes begin and you can start to see how good you are going to feel, as long as you stick with the program.Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Audrey:I hope that we both have improvements.It may not be fair to you because I have the discipline of a rock. I eat a very restricted diet now and have not had the big D from days of old for months now. I got here from a combination of my GI doc telling me to try a gluten free/lactose free diet (I have been lactose free for a long, long time). I simply do not cheat on my diet. It's not worth it to me. I have a very busy clinical practice, with children, and simply cannot have "bad days."So, I should not have any initial problems because I already eat almost nothing. However, when the dietitician tells me what to eat next, I will either be thrilled that I have found one more way to get calories in, or I'll be quite disappointed that I'm having symptoms after months without any.Just wanted to warn you. Even the people at LEAP told me that I was unusual in that I simply do not eat foods that are not safe for me.echris


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

echrisI was so willing to stick to this diet that if they told me to stand on my 'head and eat I think I would have...Now I am slowly adding sodium benzonateback in my diet so I will see how that goes...It wasnt in the red for me but if I would have keep on adding all the things together that had that in there it would havebeen alot....So glad that you are going to give this a try and with your willingnessit will take you along way and that great..Hopefully you will be able to more more things thenthen you are now...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi E.Greetings from Jacksonville.The key for you is going to be the reintroduction phase of foods that do not produce cellular immune reactions. Everyones therapeutic objectives are different based upon their case, thus what tools and how they are used to implement a program for the person varies with the objectives.In yout case the objective will be to find the widest array of safe foods for you, so you do not have to perpetually live on such a narrow diet to remain asymptomatic. So you will be approaching your regimen froma totally different angle than most of the other people here, who are on diets now by which they are actively symptomatic, and we are trying to get them to where you are.In your case, you are eating a very narrow diet based on prior open oral challenges and perceived reactions, but which keeps you stable. The therapeutic objective is a series of oral challenges of foods which show no cellular reaction so as to then rule out any of the other possible sensitivities which cannot be detected by an in vitro assay and end up with the widest possible diet.So it is very LIKELY that you will will find something during the open challenges phasing that will casue some symptom to return. I would be surprised if you did not, at some point, go through this.As you know your food or chemical intolerances can come from enzymatic deficiency, Type I allergy, pseudoallergy, and any kind of reaction regardless, of which of many possible mechanisms, which precipitates mediator release from circualing immunocytes of any cell class.So being on base diet that has you in clinical remission allows a therapist, armed with your history and test results showing which foods precipitate in vitro a reaction of circulating immunocytes, this makes your protocol actually an open oral challenge regimen as opposed to the elimination-introduction standard lifestyle modification program of Disease Management that LEAP is. You are starting from a different place.Since when any food is reintroduced to your diet it will be done on the basis of degree of cellular response in vitro (this excludes mast cell reactions since they are tissue cells and cannot be assessed in vitro, only in vivo, except by looking for specific Ig[x] markers, like standard allergy assays do), any symptoms that may return when a food is reintroduced will then tell you that it is NOT a cell mediated reaction with any likelihood...it is one of the other mechanisms.So the whole idea of the program for you will BE to see if they find something that precipitates a symptom or set of symptoms since that then is a reflection of either a pseudoallergy, true allergy, or enzyme-related reaction. You will then have assayed all the possible mechanisms for each of the items challenged and know with a high degree of confidence, in the end, what is wholly safe and what is not wholly safe for you personally.Some foods, for example, can act directly upon the gut mast cells and degranulate them, without the presence of IgE specific to the food circulating around in your plasma. This is one form of pseudoallergy that is reproducible and isolatable with oral challenge, unlike the more subtle circulating immunocyte reactions you are being tested for.Another form of pseudoallergy is an apprent fast onset allergic reaction which is not allergy since the food contains the mediator itself...like foods with histamine in them (some people are more sensitivie to the histimaine content than others and do not tolerate it well).Anyway, if you read Brostoffs book"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, Londonhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL] this is all explained, and will form the basis for using the MRT results and your current base diet to construct a stage reintroduction program for you designed to isolate all possible food reactions and result in the widest possible scope of food selection for your diet.It will be interesting to follow along as you follow the plan the RD lays out for you and see if you are "clean"except for cellular reactions, or if you have other mechanisms which are/were involved in generating symptoms, and what your end array of safe food will be.Good luck...any questions as always don't hesitate to contact your RD.Eat well. Think Well. be well.MNL in Jacksonville


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I've joined you LEAP-ers--- sent my sample in yesterday. My insurance paid 70% of the fee they charge insurance companies, which is high, like $900+ and I had to cover the remaining 30%. I don't have to tell all of you how I will feel if I realize an improvement from the program....thanks to all who take time to post, esp. those who feel well yet come back to check in. (IBS 27 years, pain predominant, worse in the last 4 yrs.)


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

KaroeWell welcome to the world of LEAPERS...I am happy for you..I keep thinking when the LEAP thread moved here that no one would be able to find the improvement that we have got...If you follow the plan you will find so much relief...If I can I am sure anyone can...If you follow the directions I can promise you that you will feel the results..Just ask WD40, Lisa, Bob, and the other ones..Oh Mike he also suffered bad with IBS...That is why Mike is here to share that he got better..I am sure if I ate Apple again I would be sick all over with running to the bathroom...I have had my share of bathrooms all over this east coast...and sometimes I had to go in the woods..







Please keep us posted when you get your results and work with your RD they will help you alot














Leap Dance














Karoe, I will be in Atlanta the week of July 4thI have never been there before


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Karoe,I am so glad to read that you are going to give LEAP a shot! I know there will be a day when most doctors automatically use this protocol on most of their IBS patients and I ,for one, am more than happy to be ahead of the curve!







Remember, as we've said before, the toughest part is the beginning. AND we are all here to help you through that, should you need some support.I was in Atlanta about 7 years ago for my great aunt and uncle's 50th wedding anniversary. We had a great time! My then 3 year old daughter loved the Coca Cola museum and seeing the lightening bugs (we don't have those out West...).Keep us posted!!Echris,I am really interested to see how your progress is made since you are coming from a different prespective than the rest of us here. What is your clinical practice?Just so you know, I didn't even try to add any food that I shouldn't until I passed the year mark. It wasn't worth it to me and I can't afford to have down time either. (I also have 3 small children) The only "cheating" I did was inadvertent and not my choice at all. But that stubbornness has served me well in alot of areas (and ticked off my husband in many an argument! LOL).Thanks so much to you both for posting!!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaTalking about Lighting bugs ..you should have seen my yard last night It was beautiful with all the critters lit up everywhere...I live back in the country and on the way home last it was amazing to see them everywhere...I managed to keep the car on the road somehow







Hope everyones weekend is great







I am getting excited about my vacation I leave in two weeks from yesterday...


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hello Leepers,I started phase 3 today. It is becoming easier and easier to plan more interesting meals. I am reactive to tyramine and salacylic acid so this further limits my choicesI still can't believe that many of my health problems are improving. Even those things that I attributed to aging. I am now sitting at the computer without pain radiating from my butt down my thigh. I started this program to deal with my GI tract but have had unexpected improvements in other areas. I was such a skeptic in the beginning.I am having a problem with sleep. I sleep for a solid 6 hours and then wake up and can't get back to sleep. I am one of those people who needs 8 hours to feel human. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it temporary? I think that I would feel really, really good if I could get a full nights sleep.Annie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Wonderful Annie....I was also a skeptic at first and even after I started the program ..I thought now way is this stuff killing me...WRONG


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Lisa:My blood was late getting to LEAP so don't look for a progress report. Have to get another mailer and have my blood drawn again. My practice is in Behavioral Pediatrics. echris


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Echris.Sorry to hear that your blood didn't arrive on time. I used Fed-Ex, had my blood drawn at about 2 and then drove it over to Fed-Ex myself. I was worried that it would not get there in time.Annie


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

annie:the disappointment of finding out that my blood was lost (do they realize how hard I worked to produce that blood?), you're right, I think I'll take it over by myself. At least then I'll know that it got there.echris


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Yes, the higher the phase the more selective I can be about what to eat. During phase 1 and part of phase 2 I felt like I was eating the same things over and over. I am in phase 3 and still having trouble with sleep as well.The first few days on LEAP for me seemed okay, and then day 4 hit me like a ton of bricks with a very voluminous bout of loose stools, I think different 3 bouts in all. The next day I had one bout, and then things gradually evened out after that.I have noticed that my lower back pain is not as bad and my face is starting to clear up a bit. ALso good side effects I was hoping for but not really expecting so soon.Okay who are all the recent LEAPers? AudreyF, echris, and annieL -- I don't tend to be that disciplined when it comes to food but after I accepted the limitations would only be temporary it was fairly easy to stick to the phases. I only had 4 items in the red and 10 in the yellow range so I think I'm fairing better than most of you. After all I can still have milk, wheat, cane sugar, soy, and most meat. I'm actually kinda surprised I wasn't more reactive to more things. Relieved, but surprised!







OOooh yikes, blood draw times two! I'm so glad I was at home lying down on my bed with a very nice and very chatty tech lady drawing my blood. It was almost, dare I say, pleasant. (This from someone who usually feels faint after one tube!)Here's encouragement for all of you!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Annie,Yes, I too was totally amazed at how many of my other health problems cleared up! One thing I haven't mentioned here (just because it never really came up) is that I also have something called- are you ready?- leukocytoclastic vasculitis. Basically, an inflammation of my small blood vessels in my fingers and sometimes feet. Very painful bumps and if this isn't stopped, it can lead to permanent scarring and possible loss of those fingers because I would have no blood flow in them. That started about a year after my IBS did when I was 13. Well, even that cleared up! Very cool!!!







WD40, HI!







Donna, HI too!







echris,Very cool practice!! I am VERY big on kids and children in general ( I have 3, homeschool them, am a Girl Scout Leader, volunteer at their gymnastics as a professional "Mom" and just all around love kids!).My kids are my job right now and I take that very seriously. If I give them my all now, they will reap those benefits for life.So anyway- THANKS for doing a much needed job!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Forgot to say:echris,my 10 year old's blood got lost by the LAB last year. (Talk about incompetent- they sat on it for a day when they KNEW it had to be out of there ASAP) I had to take her BACK to have another draw- which she was not pleased about. I sat there the second time and watched them pack it up and wouldn't leave until they had called FedEx to come get it. THEN they had the nerve to charge me TWICE for their draws- AND try to charge me for shipping when it was pre-paid by LEAP.





















So, anyway, I fully can sympathize with you!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Annie,Silly me, I had completely forgotten about the link of soy to thyroid disease. I think it's been confirmed now, I'm not sure.I'll post a few more links - here's about.com thyroid soy link http://thyroid.about.com/msub24.htm?once=true& this one is a biased and ranty information site - be sure to take the bias into account, some of the info may just be ranting. http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/ Have fun - I spend so much time here I've lost touch with the soy allergy sites.







Mike - Happy Father's Day!














 How many do you have now? I thought you had one, but lately you've been referring to more - was there another blessed event?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ON THE ROAD with MNLKerouac:COMMENTS:___________________"I am having a problem with sleep. I sleep for a solid 6 hours and then wake up and can't get back to sleep. I am one of those people who needs 8 hours to feel human. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it temporary? "__________________yes this should be temporary. Your body adapts to the presence of the various proinflammatory mediators being released into the gut and bloodstream over time secondary to IRS activation. In simple terms this becomes your normal homeostatic state. Once you start reducing and eliminating these mediators through avoiding provocation, the homeostasis is not being maintained and since people have unique mediator combinations present the personal response and transition phase varies. And how long readaptation takes varies.IF the situation persists after the other symptoms have subsided and one has gone through the introduction phases and has been in the end-phase (rotation diet) for awhile, this may suggest that there is a food or foods in the diet which has a chemical (natural or absorbed from the soil) which is affecting your sleep. So then the dietician has to get a week or two daily intake log from you and examine it from the perspective of "which of these foods is known to be "chemoactive", and then try to set those aside and see if the problem subsides. Normally this challenge method takes no more than a few days when it is needed. And this is not an "IRS" response that one would see on any test&#8230;I am referring to foods with endogenous chemicals which affect the CNS directly. Ther emay be one that you are just personally more sensitive to than others.This situation does not arise all that often. Most will find there sleep patterns stabilize, and improve, as they progress.-----------------______________________"..the disappointment of finding out that my blood was lost (do they realize how hard I worked to produce that blood?), you're right, I think I'll take it over by myself. At least then I'll know that it got there."_____________________It is on the surface quirky that the times that blood samples are delayed are almost always when the sample is obtained by another laboratory (commercial or hospital based). This is usually that the other lab is so accustomed to either just RECEIVING sample, not shipping them out to reference labs, and so used to the types of testing they do and the way their samples are handled that somebody in the loop simply does not pay real careful attention to the procedures and instructions unique to the Signet reference lab. This almost never happens either with the in-home phlebotomist nor with a doctors office that does LEAP routinely since their people have been trained through in service directly.The "lost" or "shipped worng" sample rate with the Homecare phlebotomists or LEAP provider doctors is very low, maybe one in 100. When a non-inserviced commercial lab or hospital lab obtains and arranges transit of samples the error rate goes way up&#8230;one in 10 perhaps. Unless someone from our lab or customer service gets to talk DIRECTLY to the person or persons in the other lab and reminds them that the exact instructions are written right on the mailer&#8230;and do it exactly as said&#8230;sometimes they just get skimmed. "hate when that happens"&#8230;







as nobody wants to get 2 needles when they could have had one.__________"How many do you have now? I thought you had one, but lately you've been referring to more - was there another blessed event? "__________If you mean me, and kids, I have the same&#8230;JustinNL (20), son ; JuanNL (14) Stepson; StephanieNL (4 in August, Satan's Spawn); one grandchild from JustinNL named RyanNL (10 mo.) and now AnotherBunInOveNL (JustiNL strikes again).And before you ask, NO JustinNL (20) and SteffieNL (4) ARE 2 different Mommies&#8230;. ExMrsNL and NowMrsNLOn da road....MNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

WD40I sounds like you have had some of the same experiences. The first week, I WAS eating the same foods over and over. I was highly reactive to 10, and moderately reactive to 25. I have not been able to eat anywhere but home. Now that I am in phase 3, it is becoming much easier.I actually slept better last night. Thanks for letting me know that this does occur with others.Yes, it's great that some of our other health problems improve. A real bonus. Another bonus is that my mood has improved - not to say that I was impossible before but I feel more serene. Even my years of yoga have not offered improvement to this degree. I have only been on the program for two weeks but I am starting to feel the way that I used to feelBrostoff (Food Allergies and Food Intolerance) estimates that between 10 and 25% of us have food intolerance. There are so many people who post on the IBS website who are suffering needlessly. Many of the solutions offered do not address the cause. And, since the LEAP thread moved, they may not be able to find us.JULIA,Thanks for the websites on soy. I did find some information myself and sent it to my sister.Annie


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Donna,Wish I could have been there to see all those Lightening Bugs! We just have our usual influx of moths at this time of year- or as we tell the kids,"Nighttime Butterflies".Annie,YES! Definitely this test can help soooo many people and probably most of the people on this BB, but the, uh, environment here is not the most conducive to getting the word out.I realized that there are quite a few here who are definitely attached to their illness (as weird as that sounds) and then there are some who don't want to lose patients out of their "pet therapies". I figure all I can do is keep posting my success and whoever wants to try it, will.I am so glad to have you as "one of us" now too!







Mike,"Satan's Spawn"? I think your 3 year old and my 4 year old may be related....







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Annie,You're welcome!







Mike, I remember Justin and Stephanie, but I didn't know about Juan or that Justin's child is living with or near you. I had gotten the impression you and Justin were estranged. Thanks for clearing up that confusion.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Ok by reading everyone's post ...and thinking about other symptoms that has cleared up..I have got fever blisters all my life even when I was small...I mean big ones...







I just realized I havent had one since I started leap..I can sleep so much better..It's like I am in the same spot I feel asleep in when I wake up....My headaches are better...My legs are alot better they use to ache so bad...Now if my attitude would improve when I am outside in the yard working and they say you need to do it this way...







or if you dont hold the weedeater right you are tearing up the yard....taking all the grass up ...I say that is what I am trying to do







Hi Jullia







and everybody


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

yeah more estranged by distance,as he and his "compnaions" live in Lancaster, PA. While I may not approve of his decisions, he must live with them not me and he is no less loved for it. I just think he needs to think ahead about their collective obligations to these children, hence my occassional admonitions to him.







MNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

DONNA,Yes, isn't it great that some of those other health problems have disappeared. I began this program with the intention of improving my IBS-D. My legs used to ache so bad that I would lie down on the floor and put them up on a chair. One day I suddenly realized that they no longer ached. And no more muscle aches. Yesterday I walked about 5 miles (hills, too) and today I have no aches or pains. I hope that it lasts. I start Phase 4 on Wednesday. How long have you been with the program?Annie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

AnnieI wish I would have kept the exact day but probably towards the end of November...It seemed like I always ended up in the hospital around the holidays and I knew it wasnt stress related to make me that sick...Now at the holiday I ate applesauce cake the whole week, coconut cake, cranberry sauce and I learned that I couldnt have any of that stuff after working with LEAPDont it feel good for your legs not to ache anymore...Oh my they would hurt so bad like deep in my bones or something where it wouldnt even help to rub them...Thank God that dont happen anymoreSee ya Annie







I have a kitty named Annie


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Soy info:Okay, here's some more info, just about one area of soy. It's important to take it all into context. Soy is very beneficial for many reasons for many people. It's also horrible for some. (Just because wheat/gluten causes IBS/celiac disease for so many doesn't make it a 'demon' food for all of us. . .)This was posted to a listserv I belong to, by an RD associate. I realize it's not the entire story by any means, but interesting in light of discussion.>>Foods such as cruciferous vegetables (broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, and Brussels sprouts), millet, and soybeans contain compounds called goitrogens. Goitrogens interfere with the absorption of iodine, which in turn limits the production of thyroid hormones. To ensure you are getting enough iodine, consider consuming iodized salt, seaweeds, seafood or dairy foods. If you consume a large amount of soy foods, simply increase your use of iodine-rich foods. Years of research have examined the effects of soy foods on thyroid function and the results are clear: in those people with sufficient iodine intake, there is no reason to restrict soy food consumption. http://www.the-thyroid-society.org/faq/ http://www.thyroid.com/patient.html http://www.talksoy.com/soyconnection.htm>>> Now, no reason not to restrict, unless you are also sensitive/allergic to it. . . and so it goes.I also remember that I've heard a number of times that soy causes sore muscles. . . Wishing you ALL well. It's been an honor to work with so many of you.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Jan,The things that concern me most about soy are the phytoestrogens (hormones) and undiagnosed allergy. I was sick from undiagnosed soy allergy for 29 years. If my experience is an accurate indication, there must be many others who are still undiagnosed. All that needless suffering makes me so angry, all because the so-called doctors won't even try to think and find the cause of their patients problems!





















The hormones - soy is in almost all food for babies, especially formula. Those hormones can't be good, and they probably aren't good for men or non-menopausal women either. The soy industry and the medical industry are being incredibly irresponsible to use it this way before the effects of the hormones have been thoroughly researched.Another thing that concerns me is that soy is added to so many foods when it's not necessary - like canned tuna, breads, sauces, candies, etc. People who are prone to food sensitivity are quite likely to develop intolerance to soy because it's literally in everything they eat. The overuse of soy will eventually backfire as a substantial part of the population will develop intolerance and have to avoid it - that is, if they ever find/figure out what's causing their problems, instead of suffering for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...and just to throw salt into an open soy-wound consideer that over 40% of the hectares of land planted with soy last year were planted with RoundUp-Ready Soybeans. Genetically modified so as to be "ready" for the use of Roundup pesticide. And these beans are comingled with the "natural" soybeans by the aggregators when soy is collected fro resale for processing and use in all manner of foods. NEVER been tested for safety immunologicially and never will.GM foods....my pet peeve...among others







MNL


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

MIKE.Is it really 40%? Do you have an article stating those facts. I would like to read it. GM food is also one of my pet peaves. I want to see it labeled so that I can avoid it.Annie


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Did you guys see the news out of Japan the other day?They are adding a spinach gene to pigs to get "green pork that is healthier". YEAH, for WHO????!!!!




























Not those of us who are intolerant to spinach!!Geeze, maneeze....Lisa from Nevada In California, Dude.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Does that mean I can feed my parakeets pork? They go ga-ga over spinach!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Would anyone really eat green meat?







What's wrong with eating plain spinach? I do it almost every day. It's not hard.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ANNIE:yeah and you would not beleive some of the stuff going on with GMF's...or is it GMO's ?I am travelling now but if you will remind me next week when I am back in my office I can give you some refeneces of fun things (?) to read on the subject.Just "tickle" me next Tuesday...all my stuff is in the office not my suitcase.But yep should be around 40% as it was over 35% 3 years ago and increasing.MNoLiePSLisaWhile I am away check out the FlavrSavr Tomato.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I go back to the doctor tomorrow to find out the results from my test. I am a bit nervous but excited. I will post tomorrow and indicate the problems and begin immediately. In the past I've not done a very good job with sticking to a diet. In the past 3 months I've lost weight and have 95% stuck to the changes I read about in Heathers book. I am hopefull that phase 1 won't be that bad. Good luck echris. Maybe you will be one of my motivators to sticking with it 100%. Same to both Annie and karoe. Nothing like feeling better and eliminating the "bathroom" worry to keep a person motivated.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AUDREY: __________________________________"In the past I've not done a very good job with sticking to a diet." __________________________________Keep in mind for this Symptom Reduction Protocol to benefit you it must be followed to the letter and the Dietician notified of progress exactly as she says when she says etc. Remember the protocol has been used clinically on several thousand people to get it right, standardized, so if there were a diffefrent way or better way we would have done it. This is important to keep in your mind as you progress....every variation has been tried so the patient should not try to rationalize not following the instructions, as your brain will tempt you to do, little devil that our inner voice can be!







If you ever feel that struggle you can see many feel...this population here is among the most rabidly successful LEAP patients and they can be a source of support or a shoulder to wimper against when you are craving that [forbidden food]...on the other hand some people have no trouble at all. It is as varied as is the human psyche. ________________________________"In the past 3 months I've lost weight and have 95% stuck to the changes I read about in Heathers book." _________________________________This is a good start, as it will have helped you get into the "lifestyle chanhe" mindset ahead of time.But keep in mind that the LEAP protocol may bear no resemblance to what you have been doing from Heathers book or any other dieticians or doctors instruction. It may appear wholly alien. It is. It is different as it takes a strictly personalized approach using tools designed to systematically isolate those foods that are uniquely not tolerated by YOUR body....the testing just gives the dietician a starting place that will isolate many of the core problems. BUT it is designed to flush out as it progresses the other possible problems that NO test can flush out unless it is done in vivo (invasive). So the protocol is designed to accommodate those added possible hidden problems too.If its not followed those will be missed.And this is not a criticism of anybodys books or dietary instructions. All such instructions must be based upon statistical probability gained from experience and compilation and self study and an understanding of food and chemical properties.So they produce a degree of remission in a number of people which varies...sometimes the probabilitieis stack up nicely and WHAM its all the person needed. Sometimes the numbers run against you...the persons intolerances fall into the lower probbaility ranges and they end up still consuming reactive or poorly tolerated things so remisson is compromised.So that is where things like LEAP come in...for the patient where the probabilities are working against them or they do not wish to do it the manula way as described in many books from Brostoff to Guillory to Heather et al. Shortcut.So you have gotten part of the way there and the RD's job with LEAP is to help take you the rest of the way. And lots of people are behind her to help with their own experience as well. _________________________________________ "I am hopefull that phase 1 won't be that bad. " _________________________________________Unpredictable....just don' become too anxious and create a self-fulfilling prophecy. I recommend that you use the Stress Reduction CD's that are recommended as well as part of LEAP as they will assist with this apsect of the condition. They are passive like all such programs, and persons with anxiety, fear, frustration ad nauseum find them an effective adjunct which works in harmony with the dietary changes.Good luck and know everyone is behind you...3 steps back in case you get an attack







Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNLHot 'Lanta Mobile Unit


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Audrey I was excited to get my results too...My doctors office lost the first ones...







That isnt surprizing but Leap sent them out priority mail and I got them fast...It takes alot of self-deciplin but the work is well worth it...It works for me...I say this all the time.." How in the world can food and chemicals make you so sick" ? I am sure you will do fine and you will have support here...alot


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Julia,*sigh* Eat some spinach for me, 'K? Its one of my most reactive foods with no tolerance regained AT ALL, and I really do like it- so its one of those "bummers". WD40,I'd like to see your parakeet eat that!! Audrey,When I was preparing for Phase 1, I kinda planned on giving myself a mini-vacation. I got all the shopping, laundry and errands done. I got my favorite movies ready and some good books and just basically gave myself a hibernation period. It turned out I did need it- I felt pretty horrid in Phase 1, but I also have other health problems and so I wasn't too surprised that I felt so badly. It was also over almost as quickly as it started, and remember, we are here for you too!Mike,"rabidly successful"- I like that!!!Green meat, indeed!!







Lisa from Nevada ....still in California...(We ALL the the flu and our 4 day trip has turned into an 8 day trip!) (Will be home tomorrow- we hope!)P.S. Mike, I had to visit the ER last Friday for heart problems--- nothing found but gotta go to my PCP when I get home. I'm NOT ready for the "big check out" yet!!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaOH MY ! I hope everything is ok...I know it will be...I have mitral vowel prolapse and I can feel my heart flutter some times...Lisa, be sure to go to your Doctor....and get all the test and everything they say do...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"I had to visit the ER last Friday for heart problems"Sorry...been there done that got the lecture about my "habits". Nothing like a kcik in the ticker to rattle your cage eh? Hope it is nothing.MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Lisa,Already done. The spinach that is.







Tonight I was bummed and wanted some comfort food (money, wish I had some...) so I made creamed chicken with rice milk and it worked! I surprised myself, it was very good! You have to add cornstarch to thicken it, then I put some spinach in and let it heat up, then a little can of chicken. Also used salt, red pepper, corn oil, flour. Ate it on toast, yummy!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

A note for corn reactive people who want to make such a recipe...arrowroot flour may be used asa thickener too.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi guys,Couldn't get to the doc today- still not feeling 100% with the flu. (Too sick to go to the doctor!)Yeah, we'll see what he says...I was getting stabbing chest pains, pain down my left arm and in my back, tingling in my hands and feet and just kinda dizzy. I get all those symptoms with my FM from time to time but NEVER all at once.Its kinda weird because I am only 34, don't smoke- never have, and am in fairly good health. The biggest factors for me are my weight (still a struggle because the FM has made it really hard to lose weight, even on LEAP. I am not huge, but I am not where I SHOULD be) and I don't get as much excercise as I should.I'll let you guys know what Dr. O' Gara says...Thanks you guys,Hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Lisa - I hope that you hear good things from doctor and he can help you feel better. I know when my Lupus is acting up I feel so crummy like I have the flu and it is NO FUN. Best of luck. ALF


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

{{{lisa & audrey}}}}Sorry ya'all's other stuff is kickin' up.And Lisa having met you I agree that you are NOT of any size which should have any bearing on your cardiac health. So I hope for the best for you, but you do not look at all like a "metabolic syndrome risk".Good luck and hugs to the kids too.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

HI Mike and Audrey,Thanks to you both!I am feeling a bit better today, but I think I will wait and go to the doc on Monday. He's a good 45 minute drive from my house and then I have to wait FOREVER to get in. I have Monday blocked out for that, so that's when I'll go.And my weight is one thing I am really sensitive about. I have always been tall and thin and then when the FM kicked in about 5 years ago, I put on like 50 pounds in no time flat. It does help that I am 5' 7", but all the stupid BMI tables say I am obese... But knowing you are in health care and have seen MANY people, Mike, it makes me feel better that my weight isn't as much an issue. My own doc never mentions it, so that is nice too.Anyway- I probably said more than I should have!







A great weekend to all,Lisa


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

{{{Lisa}}}Sounds like you've been thru the wringer! ack! I hope you're feeling better by now. And I agree with Mike about the weight thing. You look perfectly normal to me. When you told me you were overweight I was expecting someone bigger...when I saw you I thought you were being very hard on yourself. I have had very strange pains before in my chest, radiating up into my shoulders (both) and my neck, not very fun. They don't last very long, just seconds usually, and my doc said I'm fine heartwise, it's just the spasms for me.Hopefully we can get you fixed up once you know what's going on.Get some rest -- it sounds like you need it!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Audrey, what does lupus feel like? I don't know much about it and am curious.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Thanks WD40!Yeah, I guess I am harder on myself than I should be- and like I said, my height does hide alot. But I still need to lose about 40 pounds to be at my wedding weight and another 15 after that to be at my HS grad weight, which is what all the charts say we should be at. Ah well. It doesn't help that my whole family is very petite and thin (I am NOT petite- even at my thinnest!). My sis who is getting married got her size 4 wedding dress that still had to be taken in at the waist. When I was going through my whole ordeal of trying to be diagnosed, alot of my docs thought I had lupus. When were you diagnosed, Audrey?Thanks again, WD40!Love,Lisa


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Wanted to let every know that I feel pretty good on my 7th day of Phase 1. Still some bloating but generally ok. Leaving today for a car trip to Austin to help my son pack up his stuff for his big move to LA.







(of course taking the necessary items in the car with us food, tp, change of clothes etc) At least car trips are easier than plan trips, I can control when the car stops but have no control of when the plan stops. I am already thinking about which food I plan to add tomorrow. What a big day. Below is probably more info on Lupus than you care to read about. I was diagnosed with both Lupus and IBS around 1993. It was a very stressful time on the job and with my mother's ill health. I truly feel they are connected in some fashion, but obviously not related. Well must run, actually gotta ride, my morning bike ride, shower etc. Have a great weekend. ALFSystemic Lupus Erythematosus (is a chronic (long-lasting) rheumatic disease, which affects joints, muscles and other parts of the body. Lupus involves inflammation (the immune system's response to kill foreign agents, virus, bacteria). Systemic lupus erythematosus involves chronic inflammation that can affect many parts of the body, including: Heart Lungs Skin Joints Blood-forming organs Kidneys Nervous system There are several types of lupus: Discoid lupus affects the skin. Drug-induced lupus occurs because of a reaction to drugs. Symptoms, however, disappear once the drugs are discontinued. Crossover, or overlap, syndromes indicate features that overlap with another rheumatic disease. What Are the Symptoms? The following classification of 11 symptoms helps doctors tell the difference between people who have lupus and people who have other connective tissue disorders: Malar (MAY-lar) rash (a butterfly shaped rash over the cheeks and across the bridge of the nose) Discoid rash (scaly, disk-shaped sores on the face, neck and/or chest) Sensitivity to sunlight Oral ulcers Arthritis (pain, stiffness in joints) Serositis (inflammation of the lining around the heart, lungs, and/or abdomen, causing pain and shortness of breath) Kidney problems (protein leak) Central nervous system problems Blood problems (anemia) Problems with the immune system (risk of infection) Antinuclear antibodies (autoantibodies that react against the body's own cells) Other symptoms include: *Anemia, Fatigue, Fever, Skin rash, Muscle aches, Nausea, Vomiting, and diarrhea, * Swollen glands, Lack of appetite, Sensitivity to cold (Raynaud's phenomenon) Weight loss What Causes It? (I don't have this problem) The cause is unknown.How Is It Diagnosed? Lupus is sometimes difficult to diagnose because there is no single set of symptoms. A physical exam and a blood test can detect a group of antibodies found in the blood of almost all people with lupus. Some other lab tests include: A compliment test (C3, C4, CH50, CH100) measures the amount of complementary proteins circulating in the blood. sedimentation rate (ESR) or C-reactive protein (CRP) may be used to measure inflammation levels. A urine analysis issued to detect kidney problems. Chest X-rays may be taken to detect lung damage. An EKG can detect heart problems. Treatment Options Medications: aspirin and other anti-inflammatory drugs, NSAIDs, Antimalarial drugs, Corticosteroids, Immunosuppressants Exercise Diet/rest Skin/sun protection Who Is At Risk? Lupus affects women about 8 to 10 times as often as men and often occurs around the ages of 18 to 45. (I was diagnosed when I was 37) Lupus occurs more often in African Americans. (I am Caucasian) Lupus can occur in young children or in older people. Studies suggest that certain people may inherit the tendency to get lupus. New cases of lupus are more common in families where one member already has the disease. Lupus Foundation of America, Inc.1300 Piccard Drive, Suite 200Rockville, MD 20850-4303301-670-9292800-558-0121 http://www.lupus.org/


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi All,Just reading these posts today for the first time. Wanted to put in my two cents worth about GM(genetically modified) foods.I'm posting a link to an essay on the subject written by Barbara Kingsolver, titled "A Fist in the Eye of God." It is THE BEST example of persuasive writing I've ever read. It's also beautifully written, if but a little bit heavy for some. Read, share and enjoy. And let me know what you think. http://www.plough.com/pp/articles/EyeOfGod.htm


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hey look who's doin'da bump!Hi Donna!







Wie Gehts?MNL


----------

